# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Kin-dza-dza with English subtitles

## Fantomaks

Unfortunatly there are very poor subtitles that don't render original perception.  http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=wOTcQGqxALA http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=EAG8G2yl9ds

----------


## Оля

> Unfortunatly there are very poor subtitles that don't render original perception.  http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=wOTcQGqxALA http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=EAG8G2yl9ds

 Fantomaks, тот юзер, который разместил это на youtube - это ты, или ты просто даешь ссылку? 
Я очень хорошо знаю эти субтитры. Сложно придумать что-нибудь более ужасное. Если это ты разметил этот клип - я умоляю: убери его оттуда.   ::  Эти титры только портят фильм. Там такоое..   ::  
Ведь не поленился же кто-то приклеить эти титры к файлу фильма...   ::  Они давно в интернете плавают в виде файла srt.. Нет бы взять и перевести нормально...   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Там такоое..

 Примеры в студию.  ::

----------


## Fantomaks

Нет, это не мои титры, но лучше все равно ничего нет, пусть хоть в общих чертах посмотрят фильм. Я, кстати, перепутал и дал только первые части обоих серий. Исправляюсь и даю весь фильм.  http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=wOTcQGqxALA http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=BABFQkeDCc8 http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=OXphPX...eature=related http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=RSGM0v...eature=related http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=ih_REKWIfao http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=xjfV7O...eature=related http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=5trpaF...eature=related  http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=EAG8G2...eature=related http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=pg5Rc-...eature=related http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=PTiSY4...eature=related http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=4z6gK1...eature=related http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=zX8meJ9J5gc http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=ARMs81...eature=related http://ru.youtube.com/watch?v=Bx7-pYmm8fE

----------


## Оля

> Нет, это не мои титры, но лучше все равно ничего нет, пусть хоть в общих чертах посмотрят фильм.

 Да я не про титры спрашиваю... Я знаю, что они не твои. Я спрашиваю - ты заливал на Ютуб?
Лучше, кстати, есть. Причем намного лучше. Могу выслать.   

> Примеры в студию.

 Могу выложить, чуть позже.

----------


## Fantomaks

Самое интересное, что я смотрел этот фильм недавно в youtube, и там был другой перевод, мне тот показался ужасным. Но и тут есть свои перлы. Например, "Капстрана", - говорит дядя Вова. Перевод: "American?". Супер! Пойду смотреть дальше...

----------


## Fantomaks

Заливал не я. Я, вообще, думал, что даю ссылки на другой перевод, там фильм на две части разбит.

----------


## Оля

> Например, "Капстрана", - говорит дядя Вова. Перевод: "American?". Супер! Пойду смотреть дальше...

 А мне как раз кажется, что это "American" убивает иронию, которая есть в оригинале. "Капстрана" намного смешнее. 
Ну, например, вот один из перлов.
Скрипач говорит:
Думал, скрипку отдам, ещё на электричку успею. Я в Иваново учусь, в текстильном. *Так сперва я в МГИМО сдавал*, институт международных отношений, но там мне сказали, что ещё не... 
Перевод:
I thought I'd return the violin, and still have time to catch the train.
I study textiles in Ivanov*a*. *So first I went to MGIMO to return it*, to the institute of international relations, but they told me there that...

----------


## gRomoZeka

> "Капстрана", - говорит дядя Вова. Перевод: "American?". Супер! Пойду смотреть дальше...

 М-да, как будто кроме американцев людей больше в мире нет. Будем и дальше подпитывать их манию величия? ) 
Лучше уж было "Capitalists?" перевести (ну или в этом роде, по контексту). По-моему, смешнее и ближе к оригиналу.   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> I study textiles in Ivanov*a*. *So first I went to MGIMO to return it*, to the institute of international relations, but they told me there that...

 "Иванова" непринципиально, имхо, зато ошибка со "сдавал" явно указывает на то, что переводчику русский язык не родной, поэтому он некоторые выражения (а также советские реалии) просто не понимает.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  I study textiles in Ivanov*a*. *So first I went to MGIMO to return it*, to the institute of international relations, but they told me there that...   "Иванова" непринципиально, имхо, зато ошибка со "сдавал" явно указывает на то, что переводчику русский язык не родной, поэтому он некоторые выражения (а также советские реалии) просто не понимает.

 Ну и английский у него тоже явно не родной. Разве что грузинский...   ::  
Американец это читал и говорил, что многих предложений он не понимает. Да и переведено там многое - видно, что калька с русского. А "Americans" и проч. - просто отсебятина. 
Нет, мое хорошее знакомство с этим "переводом" позволяет мне думать, что все-таки русский этому человеку родной. Просто переводчик из него хреновый. Я еще попозже перлов выложу, если интересно.   ::

----------


## Fantomaks

В том переводе, что я видел раньше, Иваново, вообще, опустили. Так что это еще ничего! Но про капстрану - это сильно! С другой стороны, как передать иностранцу смысл этого слова одним иностранным словом? Тут надо лекцию прочитать о глубоком смысле понятия "капстрана", думаю, что даже русская молодежь, не жившая в СССР, не сумеет правильно ощутить все оттенки. Капстрана - это ОНИ, это враги, которые хотят нас уничтожить, но с другой стороны - это видеомагнитофоны, обувь, тачки и прочее барахло, достать которое было большим счастьем. Поэтому в слове "капстрана" есть определенный дуализм. И хочется, и колется. Советские люди это чувствовали четко и поэтому данное слово в фильме сразу вызывало улыбку, которую не поймет иностранец.

----------


## Оля

> Но про капстрану - это сильно! С другой стороны, как передать иностранцу смысл этого слова одним иностранным словом?

 А почему обязательно одним?
Перевести очень просто: A capitalistic country. 
А как раз Иваново не перевести - ничего страшного. Иностранцу что "Учусь в текстильном", что "Учусь в Иваново в текстильном" - одно и то же. Как раз может только с толку сбить. И вызвать ненужные ассоциации с "Иваном".

----------


## gRomoZeka

> С другой стороны, как передать иностранцу смысл этого слова одним иностранным словом? [...] Советские люди это чувствовали четко и поэтому данное слово в фильме сразу вызывало улыбку, которую не поймет иностранец.

 По-моему, "капиталисты" тот прекрасно подходят. Они и сейчас вызывают улыбку, и к тому же для иностранца это звучит очень "по-соетски", имхо. А "американцы" не в тему.

----------


## Fantomaks

Перевести-то можно, но смысл теряется. "Сapitalistic country" и "капстрана" - суть разные понятия, которые понимали лишь граждане СССР. Перевести это корректно нельзя. Нужно именно передать дуализм восприятия этого слова, нужно понимать чувства, которые овладели дядей Вовой, когда он это сказал. Ведь получается, что он незаконно попал в капстрану, к врагам, нужно как-то выбираться отсюда, нужно обмануть врагов, и возможно на родине у него еще будут проблемы и разбирательства, именно это читалось в его глазах и интонации. Иностранец этого просто не поймет, а наши люди схватывали на лету.

----------


## Оля

Ну а то, что Гедеван в этом переводе пытался вернуть скрипку в МГИМО, тебя не смущает?   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Перевести-то можно, но смысл теряется. "Сapitalistic country" и "капстрана" - суть разные понятия...

 Хех, я ему про Фому, он мне про Ерему.  ::   При чем тут "Сapitalistic country"? Я же говорю "capitalists" ("капиталисты")! Разные вещи. Как пренебрежительно-ругательное, думаю, самое то. Иностранцы это слово знают, поверь мне. 
На худой конец, просто можно было сказать: "Иностранцы!".

----------


## Оля

Вот еще, пжалста:   ::   
Землянин, здравствуй! Уверен, ты когда-нибудь прилетишь и на эту планету. _Earthman, hello! I can assure you, we will return to your planet._ 
Может оказаться к тому моменту, кто-нибудь из тех, кто меня знал, останется жив. Скажи ты им, что скрипку я не крал. _Maybe sometime I can show you one of those who knew me and is still living. Ask him if I stole a match._ 
Если ты подумаешь, что эта хреновина не транклюкатор... _If you think, that this idiot won't tranklucate you..._ 
Хорошо, память есть (в машинке перемещения) _I got my memory back!_ 
Представитель власти _Member of the Council (это эцилоп-то)_ 
У нас была гравицапа. Но когда мы сюда прилетели, её свистнули. _We had a gravitsapa. But when we arrived here, it broke down._ 
Показывай свою гравицапу. Фирменная вещь - возьмём. _Show us your gravitsapa. It's a trade thing. We'll take it_. 
Гамарджоба ("здравствуй" по-грузински) _Bastard! (мне почему-то кажется, что переводчику послышалось ж... )_ 
Значит, макароны вы понимаете, маймуну понимаете, а что такое посольство, бедненькие, не знаете? Хватит мозги пудрить! Ясно? _That means you understand macaroni, you understand maimuni, but you don't know what's an embassy, idiots. I've had enough! You're morons, understand?_ 
- Он хочет, чтоб я колокольчик одел. - Перебьётся. _- He wants me to wear the bell. - Too bad._ 
- Ещё зелень есть, кинза... - Хорошо живём... _- And some herbs - coriander. - So we'll live well. (Тут я не уверена на 100%, что это неправильно, но мне кажется, что это просто буквальный перевод русского "хорошо живем". Я бы это перевела "Not bad...")_

----------


## gRomoZeka

Да, перевод жесть.  ::  С другой стороны, если лучше нет, ничего не поделаешь...

----------


## BappaBa

> Ведь получается, что он незаконно попал в капстрану, к врагам, нужно как-то выбираться отсюда, нужно обмануть врагов, и возможно на родине у него еще будут проблемы и разбирательства, именно это читалось в его глазах и интонации. *Иностранец этого просто не поймет, а наши люди схватывали на лету*.

 Да всё они поймут! У них мозги были промыты также, если не сильнее. Сейчас читаю воспоминания НХЛ-овцев - рыдаю... =)

----------


## Оля

Я еще хочу поиздеваться над теми субтирами.   ::  
(А может, это надо в Fun Stuff?   ::  )
Как вам этот диалог: 
- Я сколько скрипку - минут пятьдесят клеил? What did it take, 15 minutes to glue the violin?
- Пятьдесят... 15 minutes.
- Брат пацак! Сейчас придёт с носком - пусть за нами в эцих перемещается. Эцих знаешь где? Brother Patsak is coming with the sock. Let him transfer the etsik for us. Do you know where it is?
- Ну а то! I know.
- Вот ты и покажешь [ему]. Go on then, show us.
- Пусть ещё что-нибудь даст. Let's give them something else to do.  
Еще:
- Играйтесь, играйтесь, мужички. Play, play, *peasants*. ( ::   :: ) 
- Нам скоро машинку перемещения принесут. *Quickly, bring us the transfer machine.* 
- Мы сейчас с тобой перемещаемся в гастроном. Потом, когда всё закупим... We'll transfer with you to the Supermarket now, and after you've bought them all...
- Потом не будет. Летим только до Земли. There won't be any 'after'. We can only go to the Earth.
- Навсегда? Forever?
- Навсегда. Forever.
- Меня на планету, где не знают, кто перед кем должен приседать? Чушь! Давай гравицапу и делай что хочешь! Me on a planet where they don't even know who should squat in front of whom? *Take* the gravitsapa and do what you want.
- Дядя Уэф, дядя Би, вас там так встретят!.. Uncle Uef. Uncle Bee. *You'll meet so much there...*
- Нет, генацвале! Когда у общества нет цветовой дифференциации штанов, то нет цели! А когда нет цели... No, Gedevan! When a society has no colored trousers to differentiate class, then there is no goal. And if there is no goal...
- Братцы, кончайте философствовать, он сейчас возникнет уже. Давайте решать! С нами или как? Brothers. Enough philosophizing. *He's already made his choice*. Now, decide. With us or not?
- Давай гравицапу, ясно? *Here's* the gravitsapa, ok?

----------


## vox05

> Вот еще, пжалста:    
> Землянин, здравствуй! Уверен, ты когда-нибудь прилетишь и на эту планету. _Earthman, hello! I can assure you, we will return to your planet._
> .....
> .....
> .... 
> my english is... is... ну вы сами видите =)

 Не видим.  Ну не то чтобы я полностью поддерживал годобоя, но осадок тсзть остался.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  Вот еще, пжалста:    
> Землянин, здравствуй! Уверен, ты когда-нибудь прилетишь и на эту планету. _Earthman, hello! I can assure you, we will return to your planet._
> .....
> .....
> .... 
> my english is... is... ну вы сами видите =)   Не видим.  Ну не то чтобы я полностью поддерживал годобоя, но осадок тсзть остался.

 Какой осадок? В чем поддерживал? 
Ты знаешь, сколько раз я читала эти титры? Если бы я с таким же усердием перечитывала посты Догбоя, я бы и их понимала.   ::  
P.S. Кстати, эту подпись я написала больше года назад.

----------


## vox05

> Нет, мое хорошее знакомство с этим "переводом" позволяет мне думать, что все-таки русский этому человеку родной. Просто переводчик из него хреновый. Я еще попозже перлов выложу, если интересно.

 А как тогда 'return it' могло вылезти? Это ж вообще нужно не понимать сути, типа "сдавать"="возвращать" и вперед. А "member of council" - это тоже русскоязычный придумал? 
Или  пятьдесят = 15 ?  Что русскоязычный "f

----------


## vox05

> Не видим.  Ну не то чтобы я полностью поддерживал годобоя, но осадок тсзть остался.
> 			
> 		  Какой осадок? В чем поддерживал?

 В попытках понять необъяснимое желания общаться  ( в некоторых случаях) исключительно на русском. А осадок - от попыток.   

> Ты знаешь, сколько раз я читала эти титры? Если бы я с таким же усердием перечитывала посты Догбоя, я бы и их понимала.

 Сколько? ( и зачем ? )
Ну а перечитывать предлагалось не посты, а ссылку из гугля... 
Да и это - про субтитры... не обязательно у человека должен быть родной хотя бы один их языков. Русский явно не родной ( ну или может быть был когда-то родным, но вряд ли ), по неспособности понимать падежи и окончания видно. А английский - там может быть и получше,
"all your base are belong to us" не встречается, но раз говорят, что криво - может и английский не родной. Или от усердия человек пытался дословно переводить.

----------


## Оля

> А осадок - от попыток.

 Дело твое. Хочешь иметь осадок - имей. Если тебе приятнее думать о человекек плохо, пожалуйста. Оправдываться я не собираюсь.   ::    

> необъяснимое желания общаться ( в некоторых случаях) исключительно на русском

 Поверишь - не вижу в этом абсолютно ничего криминального.

----------


## vox05

> Originally Posted by vox05  А осадок - от попыток.   Дело твое. Хочешь иметь осадок - имей. Если тебе приятнее думать о человекек плохо, пожалуйста. Оправдываться я не собираюсь.

 Почему плохо? Просто иррациональное - не пугает - но оставляет ..мнэ ... иррациональный осадок.
Я там наверху подредактировал/добавил

----------


## Fantomaks

I found another translation of this film.  http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...61878127683608 http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...87789179029392

----------


## Оля

> А как тогда 'return it' могло вылезти?

 Это ты у "переводчика" спроси.   

> Или  пятьдесят = 15 ?

 Я думаю, это от невнимательности.   

> Это ж вообще нужно не понимать сути, типа "сдавать"="возвращать"

 Есть очень много русских, которые любят этот фильм, много раз его смотрели и при этом не понимают многих его моментов. Например: "Хорошо, память есть" - не все понимают, что имеется в виду память в машинке перемещения. Некоторые не понимают, что означает фраза "пусть еще что-нибудь даст". И т.д.
У многих плохо со слухом. Возможно, этому переводчику послышалось что-то другое вместо "сперва я в МГИМО сдавал", например "сперва я в МГИМО *отдавал*". Он фразу не понял, но "додумал". Может, он подумал, что этот профессор из МГИМО.
В интернете можно найти русские субтитры к нашему фильму о Шерлоке Холмсе. Просто записано на слух, что герои говорят. Думаешь, это тоже нерусский делал? Знаешь, сколько там ошибок? Я имею в виду не грамматических, а именно "не так расслышано" или не понято и записано "лишь бы что-нибудь бы". Я примеров сейчас привести не могу. Но написана иногда такая дикость... Так и думаешь "а как это могло вылезти"?   

> не обязательно у человека должен быть родной хотя бы один их языков.

 Было бы странно, если бы я взялась переводить, например, итальянский фильм на немецкий язык. Хотя бы один язык из двух должен быть родным.   

> Русский явно не родной ( ну или может быть был когда-то родным, но вряд ли ), по неспособности понимать падежи и окончания видно.

 Я этой явности не вижу. Я считаю, что просто дуб переводил.
К тому же многие переведенные слова и отдельные выражения встречаются как первый вариант, если задать русское слово в Лингво.   

> "all your base are belong to us" не встречается

 Можешь не верить, но я не поняла, что это значит.  
P.S.
Мне тут, кстати, недавно надо было один аудио-отрывок на немецком понять (т.е. записать, что там говорят). Я попросила одну немку. Там были слова "Oberleutnant Schenk, mein Adjutant" (Оберлейтенант Шенк, мой адьютант). Эти слова в отрывке слышу отчетливо даже я, хотя я не носитель. Так она мне написала "Oberneutlant Schenk. Mayat

----------


## vox05

> Я примеров сейчас привести не могу. Но написана иногда такая дикость... Так и думаешь "а как это могло вылезти"?

 Кстати у киндзадзы русский текст имеется сам по себе, ничего записывать со слуха не требуется.   

> Было бы странно, если бы я взялась переводить, например, итальянский фильм на немецкий язык. Хотя бы один язык из двух должен быть родным.

 Это тебе он должен. А переводчикам тем - совсем не факт.    

> Русский явно не родной ( ну или может быть был когда-то родным, но вряд ли ), по неспособности понимать падежи и окончания видно.

 Это мем (см гугль), текст в японской игрухе вот так вот переведенной на английский. Так вот полное отсутствие грамматики в английском тексте к-д-дзы не встречается, ну или по крайней мере я не заметил. Может быть там на самом деле и есть, но пока были приведены только ошибки на непонимание исходного текста.   

> Кстати, набери в Лингво слово "сдавать".   
> Первая строка: 1) deliver, hand in/over (передавать); *return*, turn in (возвращать).
> Дури в людях много. Горе-переводчик вполне мог выбрать то, которое покороче и/или больше ему понравилось.

 [/quote:3dte7e4z][/quote:3dte7e4z] 
Если переводчик русский и в английский вариант такое лепит, то у него должен быть нулевой словарнй запас, чтобы return признать в качестве перевода "сдавать экзамен". И при этом - какая-никакая грамматика.

----------


## Оля

> Кстати у киндзадзы русский текст имеется сам по себе, ничего записывать со слуха не требуется.

 1) Не факт, что этот переводчик знал об этом. 
2) Эти титры висят в Интернете как минимум с января 2004 года (это дата их размещения в одной из баз субтитров). Не факт, что текст "Кин-дза-дзы" уже был в интернете в то время, когда писались эти титры.   

> Так вот полное отсутствие грамматики в английском тексте к-д-дзы не встречается, ну или по крайней мере я не заметил.
>  Может быть там на самом деле и есть, но пока были приведены только ошибки на непонимание исходного текста.

 Ну так я специально привела именно такие ошибки. Они большее впечатление производят.   

> Если переводчик русский и в английский вариант такое лепит, то у него должен быть нулевой словарнй запас

 Ты не читал образчики русской словесности, написанные носителями русского языка, которые Scrabus приводил? Если нет, почитай. Тоже трудно поверить, что у людей может быть такой нулевой запас грамотности и элементарных правил...
Я знаю только, что разгильдяйству-раздолбайству нет предела. И такие перлы можно в переводах встретить (с родного на иностранный и "в другую сторону"), что этот перевод цветочками покажется.

----------

